# Auto correction - how do i turn off?



## mlmslc (Apr 20, 2016)

My iMac continuously corrects my email address to something else i typed in once by mistake. How can i disable this?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

try this

Open System Preferences (choose Apple > System Preferences).
Choose Keyboards.
Click the Text tab.
Deselect the tick in Correct Spelling Automatically.


----------

